# why do tenants smoke weed



## switch045 (Jan 25, 2012)

when they know you're coming over? they will call the owner or property manager, know what time you're going to be there, and you walk in the door and it s like they just put it out the second you pulled up, seriously! i've been to a few houses when the smoke is still in the air...i dont care if you smoke, but cant you go an hour without smoking?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

think positive, it smells way better than sh!t or grease


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Its better than the plumber sparking up a joint on his way to the next job

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Went to a house that had 4 very attractive and very baked women siting at the table still smoking, a tad awkward...

I've had "property managers" light up and ask if I want a hit.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

It's like cigs here in Cali, weed stores are popping up on every other corner


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

HillsidePlumbco said:


> It's like cigs here in Cali, weed stores are popping up on every other corner


If I lived there I would open one too

Apparently there is new millionaire created every month from this industry

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Years ago we were roughing in a doc office . The new plumber with me smealt weed coming from somewhere on site. Sparkys were goin at it. Well he was 6 mns clean and went all holy on them! They went bizerk! Tried to hit em with a hammer. I diffused the situation. Later that week when we went to fill up all our stacks for test.
There were hidden holes eveywhere.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't service that type client (Slumlords Rentals) but, if I showed up and they reeked or were actively toking I would be out the door and on my way!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

You guys are so uptight .,.

Smoking pot has never killed anyone

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> You guys are so uptight .,.
> 
> Smoking pot has never killed anyone
> 
> Sent from my miniature laptop


Not uptight, been there done that! That stuff kills brain cells and I am trying to preserve the few I have left. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

504Plumber said:


> Went to a house that had 4 very attractive and very baked women siting at the table still smoking, a tad awkward...


Sounds like a missed orgy opportunity


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow dude forget why I am here got any chips


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Plumbergeek said:


> Not uptight, been there done that! That stuff kills brain cells and I am trying to preserve the few I have left. :laughing::laughing:


It doesn't kill brain cells. Alcohol, otoh, kills them indiscriminately and by the tens of thousands per ounce consumed.

The most negative thing that can be said about MJ use is that it is far more carcinogenic than cigarettes -- But even those findings are skewed.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> It doesn't kill brain cells. Alcohol, otoh, kills them indiscriminately and by the tens of thousands per ounce consumed.
> 
> The most negative thing that can be said about MJ use is that it is far more carcinogenic than cigarettes -- But even those findings are skewed.


Then make brownies or cookies instead or use a vaporizer

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> It doesn't kill brain cells. Alcohol, otoh, kills them indiscriminately and by the tens of thousands per ounce consumed.
> 
> The most negative thing that can be said about MJ use is that it is far more carcinogenic than cigarettes -- But even those findings are skewed.


I agree, but it sure does not help your short term memory. What were we talking about?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

love2surf927 said:


> I agree, but it sure does not help your short term memory. What were we talking about?


Short term memory loss, which is a recoverable symptom of prolonged MJ use, is an acceptable risk as far as I'm concerned.

I'll take that minor hardship over the indiscriminate killing of an already diminishing supply of brain cells any day.

I think it's a hoot to hear Plumbers kvetch about the evils of MJ while they're knocking the excess liquid off of their primer daubers -- The VOC's in that primer and glue are far more damaging to the Human Body than MJ.

The VOC's in your primer and glue are actively targeting Liver, Kidney and Brain functions -- MJ is just a highly carcinogenic substance that makes you want to eat a bunch of crap that isn't good for you and then cause you to pass out in your recliner.

Given the choice between primer/glue and MJ, I'll take the Pot.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> Short term memory loss, which is a recoverable symptom of prolonged MJ use, is an acceptable risk as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> I'll take that minor hardship over the indiscriminate killing of an already diminishing supply of brain cells any day.
> 
> ...


 
Can’t forget how it enhances music while watching road runner or listening to Dark side of the Moon while watching Wizard of Oz.

Can’t remember if that is pot or acid


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> Short term memory loss, which is a recoverable symptom of prolonged MJ use, is an acceptable risk as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> I'll take that minor hardship over the indiscriminate killing of an already diminishing supply of brain cells any day.
> 
> ...


How about a side dish of schitzoprenia, bi-polar disorder with your MJ.... No thanks:blink:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Then make brownies or cookies instead or use a vaporizer
> 
> Sent from my miniature laptop


I prefer to smoke it.

I've sat behind far too many School Bus's in traffic off gassing truly detrimental byproduct to give a rip about the minutes I've robbed from my existence by being a Pot smoker. Pot makes it bearable.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Adamche said:


> How about a side dish of schitzoprenia, bi-polar disorder with your MJ.... No thanks:blink:


Old Wives tales.

You would have to have a genetic or chemical predisposition towards those conditions in order for them to manifest themselves.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Adamche said:


> How about a side dish of schitzoprenia, bi-polar disorder with your MJ.... No thanks:blink:


Those are existing symptoms being self medicated! 
Our brains were designed (by God or aliens or big bang) with canabanoid receptors, it is the only "drug" including alcohol that does not interfere with the blood brain barrier


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

I have seen many different customers smoke weed. I have seen the " Thugs" and " Trailer Trash" hitting blunts. I have also seen the " white collar family guy" hitting a bowl. It doesn't bug me. Now if I saw a customer spark up a glass dick. I would run for the hills


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Adamche*
> _How about a side dish of schitzoprenia, bi-polar disorder with your MJ.... No thanks:blink:_





Widdershins said:


> Old Wives tales.
> 
> You would have to have a genetic or chemical predisposition towards those conditions in order for them to manifest themselves.



I agree.

So do I.



.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Kinda funny when you review your company's guarantees of background checks and drug testing to your customer whose business is making pot grinders.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

I think its funny this is in the residential plumbing section???


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

As an apprentice when we used to do town homes the boss would supply the dope, we supplied the beer, made for a decent time laying radiant pipe.


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

Who cares as long as they don't spend my money


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

I have seen it a bunch, really bad in the low income housing. 10AM on a Saturday guy drinking a beer, smoke weed, loving life, like he said why would he work.


----------



## Mike Jessome (Aug 7, 2008)

1/2 the guys i work with smoke weed and so does my boss and he is a millionaire


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

You guys get all the good calls, usually the calls I get are from people that should smoke pot but don't! :blink:


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

switch045 said:


> when they know you're coming over? they will call the owner or property manager, know what time you're going to be there, and you walk in the door and it s like they just put it out the second you pulled up, seriously! i've been to a few houses when the smoke is still in the air...i dont care if you smoke, but cant you go an hour without smoking?


This reminds of the comment my father-in-law made after his phone calls interrupted love making for the umpteenth time.

My reply was, "Because we are always doing it!"

Shut him right the **** up and stopped the calls for at least a month.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Plumber said:


> This reminds of the comment my father-in-law made after his phone calls interrupted love making for the umpteenth time.
> 
> My reply was, "Because we are always doing it!"
> 
> Shut him right the **** up and stopped the calls for at least a month.


I've always imagined you as an angry Loner living in a shot-gun shack out in the Boonies living off of the Grid.

I would have never pictured you 'getting some' -- Let alone married to someones daughter.

She must be a Saint.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Can’t forget how it enhances music while watching road runner or listening to Dark side of the Moon while watching Wizard of Oz.
> 
> Can’t remember if that is pot or acid


Definitely Acid... :whistling2:


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

switch045 said:


> Why do tenants smoke weed?


Why the hell not? The plumber doesn't care if you're high. Smoke if you want and enjoy yourself. 



love2surf927 said:


> I agree, but it sure does not help your short term memory.


Some people may experience some minor *temporary* short term memory loss. It's not a big deal. Barely noticeable, if it affects you at all.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

futz said:


> Some people may experience some minor temporary short term memory loss. It's not a big deal. Barely noticeable, if it affects you at all.


What subject are we on?


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

futz said:


> Some people may experience some minor temporary short term memory loss. It's not a big deal. Barely noticeable, if it affects you at all.


I used to indulge nightly and I'll tell you that it was to the point sometimes I would go to the truck and forget what I went out there for! It also seemed to make it harder for me to retain new info. My two cents.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

This thread gives me the giggles....


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Airgap said:


> This thread gives me the giggles....


It's giving me the munchies.:laughing:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Did you hear something?


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

[/quote]

I can't believe it!! You found Widder's youtube channel!!!:laughing:


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> I've always imagined you as an angry Loner living in a shot-gun shack out in the Boonies living off of the Grid.
> 
> I would have never pictured you 'getting some' -- Let alone married to someones daughter.
> 
> She must be a Saint.


lol--- I don't believe you're a plumber. Didn't you buy the business? Owning a business does not make you a plumber.

But you seem to know me. Hey, want to meet up? I'll be in your neck of the wood Saturday and later this month.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Plumber said:


> lol--- I don't believe you're a plumber. Didn't you buy the business? Owning a business does not make you a plumber.
> 
> But you seem to know me. Hey, want to meet up? I'll be in your neck of the wood Saturday and later this month.


That "shotgun shack" bit hit close to home, eh?:laughing:

And no, not interested in hooking up -- I likes to keep the interwebz associations where they belong -- On the interwebz.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Finally got the call with the weed smokers they were supercool and laid back, also offered me some excellent looking brownies! Hmm... the brownies were good and tasted moist and delious too, but then again I didn't inhale! :thumbup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Can’t forget how it enhances music while watching road runner or listening to Dark side of the Moon while watching Wizard of Oz.
> 
> Can’t remember if that is pot or acid


Thai Sticks Maybe...:laughing:
I'm not saying why I would know such a thing...


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Thai Sticks Maybe...:laughing:
> I'm not saying why I would know such a thing...


HaHa!:thumbup: I remember TS from my wasted youth. Long time ago. Wicked good stuff. How things have changed...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

futz said:


> HaHa!:thumbup: I remember TS from my wasted youth. Long time ago. Wicked good stuff. How things have changed...


Yea...

Those and an automatic turn table that didn't have the arm over the center could have you listening to the same side of Pink Floyd, "Wish You Were Here" while watching cartoons with the sound off for 4 hours... :yes::laughing:


----------

